# iMac for all Occasions, Advise please !!!



## BananaRepublic (May 23, 2016)

Im switching from having two laptops, Mac Air & Pro to an iMac and what Id like is some feedback about the sort of things that would be an advantage to  for photographers on iMac.

1) The Air is for work, Work type: Administration, Scenario: Work from Home.
2) The Pro is my personal computer used mainly for photo editing ,Adobe CC
() 15", 8 GB, not retina, not SSD. I also you and external SSD 3Terabytes for storage of  photo file and catalogues.

The iMac: Should I opt for a 1TB ATA drive or the Fusion Drive. 4k screen or not, looking at 21" and the processor  icore 5 or 7, I have i7 on my personal Mac Pro.


----------



## BananaRepublic (May 23, 2016)

Got me lifting drifting higher then the ceiling o baby its the ultimate feeling got lifted felling so gifted, Sugar how you get you so fly, Sugar how you get so fly


----------



## table1349 (May 23, 2016)

This.  
*27-inch iMac with Retina 5K display*​
4.0GHz quad-core Intel Core i7, Turbo Boost up to 4.2GHz
32GB 1867MHz DDR3 SDRAM - four 8GB
3TB Fusion Drive
AMD Radeon R9 M395X with 4GB video memory
Magic Mouse 2 + Magic Trackpad 2
Of course I am biased since it is what I have.


----------

